# Think you have game?



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

CaroWhiners and Fairylanders please read the warning..........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

How about 1 more category: "Still Learning To Shoot A Hinge" with "brownie" points awarded for hitting the target? :wink:

Actually this sounds like a fun shoot and would love to come, but Jan. 9th is the wife's birthday and don't think that would go over too well.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How about 1 more category: "Still Learning To Shoot A Hinge" with "brownie" points awarded for hitting the target? :wink:
> 
> Actually this sounds like a fun shoot and would love to come, but Jan. 9th is the wife's birthday and don't think that would go over too well.


:wink: Am I mistaken or do you use that excuse 2 - 3 times a year? Are you Mormon?

I'm going to check out your archery timer. It may be helpful though I've never used a timer for recreational beat downs.........


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Am I mistaken or do you use that excuse 2 - 3 times a year? Are you Mormon?
> 
> I'm going to check out your archery timer. It may be helpful though I've never used a timer for recreational beat downs.........


If lee comes it would deffinatly be a "recreational" beatdown!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Am I mistaken or do you use that excuse 2 - 3 times a year? Are you Mormon?
> 
> I'm going to check out your archery timer. It may be helpful though I've never used a timer for recreational beat downs.........





X Hunter said:


> If lee comes it would deffinatly be a "recreational" beatdown!!!!


I got one thing to say to both of you: :bartstush:

Kent, give the timer a try - if you don't like it, it comes with its own "uninstall" routine. And if you need any help with it, just let me know. Hinky used it last year at one of the Sectionals and seemed to like it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What's even funnier is he along with the other Carowhiners can't even turn in a Sitdown score but he is gonna act like he would really come all the way up here and pay to get sent to the pine :chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's even funnier is he along with the other Carowhiners can't even turn in a Sitdown score but he is gonna act like he would really come all the way up here and pay to get sent to the pine :chortle:


Said like you're even going to show up:chortle: How long is it till you don't have a ride:dontknow: I may even have a sitdown score this week...I'll be out early, but at least I'll be playing...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's even funnier is he along with the other Carowhiners can't even turn in a Sitdown score but he is gonna act like he would really come all the way up here and pay to get sent to the pine :chortle:


Yea but remember an internet tourny is a big thing shooting live in person isn't


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> said like you're even going to show up:chortle: How long is it till you don't have a ride:dontknow:


*ouch*!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That shoot isn't an issue....if I feel like going.....but I am not acting like I would "if" :wink: 

Funny how many still get set in person by someone without a ride....

Sarge how are you gonna have a score this week? :noidea: Registration is closed....the scores were do yesterday since we shoot when I get home today :doh:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I have absolutely no game whatsoever but I'll be there in a heckling/rules enforcement role!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You can say a lot about me and my archery skills, but no one that knows me should ever comment about my un-willingness to travel. Who else here drives a minimum of 100 miles every Thu just to shoot a few arrows? And when/where did I say I would go "if" it wasn't my wife's birthday?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I have absolutely no game whatsoever but I'll be there in a heckling/rules enforcement role!!!


That sounds a lot like the "Why Not?" division...........


----------



## Aparsley88 (Jan 15, 2009)

one wannabe here!!! haha possibly a big dog lets see how the leauge goes first. haha:darkbeer:


----------



## 60insideout (Jun 17, 2007)

I will be there if I can!! Hope Braden Gellinthien comes down! hahahaha Is there going to be a timer? If so, how much time, 2:00 or 2:30? Thanks for starting a good tournament! Matt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You can say a lot about me and my archery skills, but no one that knows me should ever comment about my un-willingness to travel. Who else here drives a minimum of 100 miles every Thu just to shoot a few arrows? And when/where did I say I would go "if" it wasn't my wife's birthday?


Get it right prag, I am the traveling carnie. Who else from the north came down there last year? and 100 miles every Thursday sounds more like a joy ride. I used to make the 6 hour round trip to Johnstown, PA every Tuesday to shoot indoors. 
100 miles is probably the least distance we ever travel to shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Get it right prag, I am the traveling carnie. Who else from the north came down there last year? and 100 miles every Thursday sounds more like a joy ride. I used to make the 6 hour round trip to Johnstown, PA every Tuesday to shoot indoors.
> 100 miles is probably the least distance we ever travel to shoot.


Well sometimes my 100 mile round trip can turn into 6+ hours as well, especially when there's ice cream involved. I hear ChopperSteve has his helicopter up for sale. Maybe we should consider a joint purchase. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well sometimes my 100 mile round trip can turn into 6+ hours as well, especially when there's ice cream involved. I hear ChopperSteve has his helicopter up for sale. Maybe we should consider a joint purchase. :wink:



With as much as we travel a copter would probably be a wise investment.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That shoot isn't an issue....if I feel like going.....but I am not acting like I would "if" :wink:
> 
> Funny how many still get set in person by someone without a ride....
> 
> Sarge how are you gonna have a score this week? :noidea: Registration is closed....the scores were do yesterday since we shoot when I get home today :doh:


I guess I'll be in for next week then...was planning on shooting it today at lunch, but it is pouring here...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Aparsley88 said:


> one wannabe here!!! haha possibly a big dog lets see how the leauge goes first. haha:darkbeer:


 "Big Dog"? You guys are allowed to smoke that stuff at work?

I've seen you shoot............. I have you penciled in for "Why Not?".




60insideout said:


> I will be there if I can!! Hope Braden Gellinthien comes down! hahahaha Is there going to be a timer? If so, how much time, 2:00 or 2:30? Thanks for starting a good tournament! Matt


We may use a timer........ then again maybe not. If someone takes too long we may just throw stuff at him until he either speeds up or goes home. 
Seriously, if we use the timer we will NOT be shooting speed rounds!!!



BOWGOD said:


> Get it right prag, I am the traveling carnie. Who else from the north came down there last year? and 100 miles every Thursday sounds more like a joy ride. I used to make the 6 hour round trip to Johnstown, PA every Tuesday to shoot indoors.
> 100 miles is probably the least distance we ever travel to shoot.


Waaaaahhhhhhh 



pragmatic_lee said:


> You can say a lot about me and my archery skills, but no one that knows me should ever comment about my un-willingness to travel. Who else here drives a minimum of 100 miles every Thu just to shoot a few arrows? And when/where did I say I would go "if" it wasn't my wife's birthday?


Waaaaahhhhhhh  Waaaaahhhhhhh  I wonder where the word "CaroWhiner" came from........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok Mr. Stigall, Sir, maybe my old eyes are failing me, wouldn't be the first time, but I don't think your fancy flier lists what time the shoot starts. And is the $5 range pass good for the whole day?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Uuummmm*

:moviecorn


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ok Mr. Stigall, Sir, maybe my old eyes are failing me, wouldn't be the first time, but I don't think your fancy flier lists what time the shoot starts. And is the $5 range pass good for the whole day?


I didn't list times purposely. Because I wasn't sure of the interest level..... I'm thinking, this is a rough draft, 3 lines 9:30'ish, 12:15'ish and 2:30'ish. I need to gauge exactly how much time we need and what folks want.

A $5 range pass is good all day. I think a $20 range pass is good for 3 months for all day every day.

Anyone planning to shoot please pm me your name so I can have an idea of the number of shooters, THANKS.


----------



## Aparsley88 (Jan 15, 2009)

haha kent " why not" really?? haha you may be suprised at what i can do with ol chromey indoors:mg:but i know i aint no big dog:darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

674.7 miles, 10 hr 19 min.......... hmmmmm...

i've certainly driven further inorder to hand out crispies....:wink:

hmmmmmmm.......:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


----------



## 60insideout (Jun 17, 2007)

Could we do the tournament on sun? I won't able to make it if it's on sat before 5:30. I'll be bust till then. Is this possible? Matt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> "Big Dog"? You guys are allowed to smoke that stuff at work?
> 
> I've seen you shoot............. I have you penciled in for "Why Not?".
> 
> ...


Don't hear me crying, I travel because I like to. I was just setting prag straight. He acts like 100 mile round trip is some enormous feat, I call 100 mile round trip a joy ride.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok looks like I am coming down. I will try and bring some PWA shooters with me. Look for "The Great One" to be there.......


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We might do it, drop kids off a grand moms and go. 

Quick question, our Gander fees just went up, 30 for a month and 8 for an hour! which sucks for no lighting and no heat!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

blondstar said:


> We might do it, drop kids off a grand moms and go.
> 
> Quick question, our Gander fees just went up, 30 for a month and 8 for an hour! which sucks for no lighting and no heat!


 I'll have to double check........ I wonder if your Gander pass is good at all Ganders?

BTW- This is "Virginia" not "Wannabe' Virginia" all business have heat............ and lights.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Ok looks like I am coming down. I will try and bring some PWA shooters with me. Look for "The Great One" to be there.......


 Since I'm some what organizing this fiasco of course I'll be there........


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

60insideout said:


> Could we do the tournament on sun? I won't able to make it if it's on sat before 5:30. I'll be bust till then. Is this possible? Matt


Sorry........... Gander doesn't close until 10 on Saturdays. By shooting on Sat. the beaten down :crutch: have time to 'practice' and the splintered butts have some time to get a diaper fitted for the ride back to their home state. The rest of us :set1_draught2:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> I'll have to double check........ I wonder if your Gander pass is good at all Ganders?
> 
> BTW- This is "Virginia" not "Wannabe' Virginia" all business have heat............ and lights.


The Gander we shoot is in the "Virginia", winchester:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

now that's some.... dbl s m a c k ...... 

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

January 9th I will probably be tailgating at the Redskins Playoff game.:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> January 9th I will probably be tailgating at the Redskins Playoff game.:wink:


 you'll be by your self  

See 'ya at the shoot!


----------



## 60insideout (Jun 17, 2007)

*tttt*

Can we make it sun, instead of sat? Matt


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

60insideout said:


> Can we make it sun, instead of sat? Matt


I think your gonna be in the minority on this


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

as the official rules keeper that answer would be "negative ghost rider....the pattern is full"



60insideout said:


> Can we make it sun, instead of sat? Matt


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

60insideout said:


> Can we make it sun, instead of sat? Matt


Dont worry, I am trying to get something going at Prince William. I have to check the shoot schedule and will announce something in a liitle while.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I think your gonna be in the minority on this


yep....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> 674.7 miles, 10 hr 19 min.......... hmmmmm...
> 
> i've certainly driven further inorder to hand out crispies....:wink:
> 
> hmmmmmmm.......:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


:set1_thinking:

Maybe an incentive to collect cookies would bring you up.... :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Nanayak are you going to play?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What's do the #s look like so far?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's do the #s look like so far?


At least 1 and half...... 


Kent is the half


Now if only spec will show up they can shoot together to make a whole sized person!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> At least 1 and half......
> 
> 
> Kent is the half
> ...


Nah...gotta at least be 4.5 or so.... I am in, your in, Vince is in....I am sure at least one other person already confirmed


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

i have no problem moving to another bracket if we are short on shooters.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's do the #s look like so far?


Many have shown interest. I think folks just won't commit right now but we easily have more than 15 that have said they'll play and they'll have friends with them. I have no idea where we'll be in a few weeks when people get going on indoor spots.... Some of the better shots don't like to say they are shooting because they don't want to run the money off. Others just won't commit but with our indoor leagues starting up I expect a good many of them will play....... After thinking about it many more than 15 have said they'll definitely be there I just didn't write all the names down.

X_Hunter might have scared away most of the better shots that are within 100 miles of Gander Mtn in Richmond. The FairyLanders don't want to get B'slapped twice in one month and the CaroWhiners are so weak they can't even whine......... The Phantom is in hiding if he's heard D. Davis is smacking back 60 at will. I hate to say it but there isn't much to the eastern Va. archers. I don't think there's a decent shot that lives east of Williamsburg! :wink: OK maybe Will-X-ett on a good day..... but he's probably going to the Iowa Pro/Am.

I hadn't counted Kavo. There are many more that need to drop me a line if they feel they are going to play..............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Send me the PDF version or whatever that pic is by e-mail.....I will get some chit stirred up :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Nanayak are you going to play?


As long as I don't get stuck b/t two really tall shooters... 

There's a good chance I'll be there.. bow & cookies in hand...


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

What's the time of the shoot?

Just by chance I do have to work on the 2nd & the 9th is open for the momen so I may be able to bring my recurve & see what I can do.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Line times are open to negotiation based on bribes ($$). It really depends on the number of archers and those that I know are playing get a big say in when we play.........but NOT as big as what *I* want!  
The store opens at 9:00 but I wonder if they change their hours after the holidays........ I'll check. I want to be finished by dinner - late dinner........

Lancaster is allows about 3 hours a game and it's 60 arrows with a lot of archers. So I'm thinking 2.5 hours is plenty of time for a 45 arrow game and should allow a few minutes between. 15 ends at 10 minutes each = 150 minutes or 2.5 hours.

3 lines? 9:30, 12:00, 2:30 and 5:00 shootoffs or 10, 12:30, 3:00 and 5:30 shootoff. The shootoffs shouldn't take more than 45 minutes. 

If we shoot 2 lines then I think 11'ish and 2:30'ish...... Might do a 'closest' to the middle and/or a "ride the pine" game.

I think I'm being conservative with the times and should be completely done by 6 - 6:30 with 3 lines. 

I would appreciate those that have a lot of experience shooting 450 games letting me know what they found is the average amount of time it takes to shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

nanayak said:


> As long as I don't get stuck b/t two really tall shooters...
> 
> There's a good chance I'll be there.. bow & cookies in hand...


Among the participants will be PLENTY of incredible archers and overall brilliant people that have NEVER been accused of being tall............ incredibly handsome but not tall. :becky:


I could probably put together an entire line of good archers where all are under 5'9"......... :embara: though I'd argue 5'9" is TALL.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Among the participants will be PLENTY of incredible archers and overall brilliant people that have NEVER been accused of being tall............ incredibly handsome but not tall. :becky:
> 
> 
> I could probably put together an entire line of good archers where all are under 5'9"......... :embara: *though I'd argue 5'9" is TALL.*


Hey now any one that is over 5'7" is taller than me. :embara:

Now remember I shoot a recurve with nothing on it & as of late till my Zona comes back that has to be my Dorado.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Raider2000 said:


> Hey now any one that is over 5'7" is taller than me. :embara:
> 
> Now remember I shoot a recurve with nothing on it & as of late till my Zona comes back that has to be my Dorado.


Pay your entry fee and shoot whatever you want as long as it is a bow and I say it's OK............. I determine the definition of "bow" for this get together. I am the single source for determining if a particular instrument is okie dokie to use in this tournament. 

Anyone giving me grief can pretty much count on having their 'bow' determined as 'illegal' for some reason in this tournament. Of course, I won't render a decision until you've paid your entry fee and I have a couple of young guns that like to scrap beside me......... Does this clear things up?

I just got confirmation from 4 more victims.......oops, I mean archers.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got the word, that my club indoor league starts that day(jan 9th), in Harrisonburg VA. As soon as some times are nailed down I can decide if I am going to have Kent's shoot on my "Bucket List":wink:

I dare not miss my club shoot. They voted to have a Non-smoking venue because of my suggestions. If I don't show for that I will have some smoking archers that are "steaming"!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I just got the word, that my club indoor league starts that day(jan 9th), in Harrisonburg VA. As soon as some times are nailed down I can decide if I am going to have Kent's shoot on my "Bucket List":wink:
> 
> I dare not miss my club shoot. They voted to have a Non-smoking venue because of my suggestions. If I don't show for that I will have some smoking archers that are "steaming"!


You can shoot league anytime. Bring some of folks from your league. 

Shall I mark you down for an earlier or later line?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Need to find out the time my team is going to be in competition. I will try to find out this coming week. So far the only shooting time I'm sure of is at Lancaster. I'm shooting @ 9:00AM Saturday 23rd. 
I got some catching up to do. I haven't shot a serious indoor spot event since 1983. I was shooting with Riley Puckett and Mark Lawrence back then. Both of those guys are in Heaven now.
Practice I will SkywalKstigall!:wink: I will be ready to represent Team VA.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Been awhile Ken but I'll come over and try to hit paper everytime. The furry targets went down this season so just maybe....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Among the participants will be PLENTY of incredible archers and overall brilliant people that have NEVER been accused of being tall............ incredibly handsome but not tall. :becky:
> 
> 
> I could probably put together an entire line of good archers where all are under 5'9"......... :embara: though I'd argue 5'9" is TALL.


Incredibly handsome is fine with me... :wink::becky:

However... anyone over 5ft is tall to me... :noidea:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Pay your entry fee and shoot whatever you want as long as it is a bow and I say it's OK............. I determine the definition of "bow" for this get together. I am the single source for determining if a particular instrument is okie dokie to use in this tournament.
> 
> Anyone giving me grief can pretty much count on having their 'bow' determined as 'illegal' for some reason in this tournament. Of course, I won't render a decision until you've paid your entry fee and I have a couple of young guns that like to scrap beside me......... Does this clear things up?
> 
> I just got confirmation from 4 more victims.......oops, I mean archers.


:set1_thinking:

Wonder if cookie bribes work?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We are going to be there! leaving for my Moms on that Fri so we will down there.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

2 more join the fray............


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I have tendinitis in my bow arm elbow.....ain't looking good right now for me. Finally find a good repeatable follow through and now I have to change it so that my elbow doesn't hyper extend with every shot.......


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

blondstar said:


> We are going to be there! leaving for my Moms on that Fri so we will down there.


:whoo:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I have tendinitis in my bow arm elbow.....ain't looking good right now for me. Finally find a good repeatable follow through and now I have to change it so that my elbow doesn't hyper extend with every shot.......


Toss back a couple Aleve and chase it with whatever works for you......:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> I have tendinitis in my bow arm elbow.....ain't looking good right now for me. Finally find a good repeatable follow through and now I have to change it so that my elbow doesn't hyper extend with every shot.......


Have you tried one of the tendinitis/tennis elbow braces?


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep...have one on right now. Think that X Hunter and I found the cause last night....that being my draw length being about 1/2" short....every shot the bow was jumping forward violently and hyper extending my elbow. Hopefully things will heal up soon....shot last night relatively pain free so that's a good start.




Brown Hornet said:


> Have you tried one of the tendinitis/tennis elbow braces?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Yep...have one on right now. Think that X Hunter and I found the cause last night....that being my draw length being about 1/2" short....every shot the bow was jumping forward violently and hyper extending my elbow. Hopefully things will heal up soon....shot last night relatively pain free so that's a good start.


:thumb: That will do it


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kent,
How is the field shaping up?


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*how many?*

kent, how many archers and what are the shooting times?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Kent,
> How is the field shaping up?





frank_jones said:


> kent, how many archers and what are the shooting times?



We are at more than 30........ I'm thinking we'll have about 40.

The shooting times are 11:00 and 2:30.

I'll try to post a list of victims sometime tonight but more likely it will be tomorrow morning.


I hope you guys can make it. Let me know if one time or another is best for you.....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, limp wrist CaroWhiners........ can't you guys at least fake being archers for one day? You guys are hell on a keyboard but even the B' Ho is rolling in for this one!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That shoot isn't an issue....if I feel like going.....but I am not acting like I would "if" :wink:
> 
> Funny how many still get set in person by someone without a ride....
> 
> Sarge how are you gonna have a score this week? :noidea: Registration is closed....the scores were do yesterday since we shoot when I get home today :doh:


They used your slogan....that's copywright infringement. I would sue them :angry:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Im down to shoot. Tell me what time to show up.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

2-STROKE said:


> Im down to shoot. Tell me what time to show up.


just be there andy i'll give ya a shout and fill ya in


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> just be there andy i'll give ya a shout and fill ya in


Im planning on shooting earlier than later... so I reckon the 11:00 line will have to work


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> They used your slogan....that's copywright infringement. I would sue them :angry:


Stinkyfinger, If you are talking about B'Ho's "Come and Get You Some" then you need to work on reading the entire ad........ :becky: I know for some reading an entire page of print can get their head spinning so I suggest you read the bottom half since you've had a few days to absorb the top half of the flier. 

 I checked your profile and you aren't a CaroWhiner or a FairyLander! :wink: I'd expect those guys to get brain overload after 20 words....... I've overlooked things a few times myself under special circumstances :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Damn, limp wrist CaroWhiners........ can't you guys at least fake being archers for one day? You guys are hell on a keyboard but even the B' Ho is rolling in for this one!




```

```
_really_..? ! found some custom snow-chains for that skateboard of his... did he..?? !!
:tongue:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOTTA-GO-GOTTA-GO, GOTTA-GO right now.... !!
:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> GOTTA-GO-GOTTA-GO, GOTTA-GO right now.... !!
> :tongue:


:set1_rolf2:

But seriously where is his bow???

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> 
> But seriously where is his bow???
> 
> :set1_rolf2:




```

```
he turned around to go get it ...


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

How many lanes does this Gander Mtn range have?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

2-STROKE said:


> How many lanes does this Gander Mtn range have?


11. Which mean we can have a max of 44 shooters.
*
Only a handful of lanes left for the 2:30 line!!!*


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

pencil in a lane for a friend of mine that might come...

thanks!


----------

